# Any bears in Waleska?



## YankeeRedneck (Jul 29, 2015)

I just moved to Waleska and was wondering about the bear population there.
Anyone seeing any?
Do we have some running around Rienhart Parkway?
Thanks ..


----------



## Sargent (Jul 30, 2015)

My folks live off of Salacoa.

They heard about a bear sighting a few years ago (from a reliable source).  

They've lived there for 20 years and I don't think they've ever seen one personally.  

I'll ask them and update this thread if I get any other information.


----------



## Russdaddy (Jul 30, 2015)

seen some in Pine Log WMA not too far from ya


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 30, 2015)

There are a few in the area.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks guys !


----------



## mtstephens18 (Aug 2, 2015)

We just got on a new club this year and I think it is near waleska.  We scouted yesterday and today for the first times and found a bunch of bear sign.   We found one tree that had been clawed 8 foot high. And found a huge set of tracks. I have the pics of the tracks on my phone but don't know how to put them on here.  My buddy is 6'4 275 and it was as big as his hand


----------



## mtstephens18 (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 5, 2015)

WOW that's a big print maybe it's a grizzly!! Ha! Maybe you guys will have a chance at that one be careful out there.
Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Aug 9, 2015)

Found another set of bear tracks today and also jumped a bear while scouting.  We must have quite a few bears.  All the sign we have found is in different areas


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds like you will have a great season!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2015)

I want a bear so bad but they just don't quite make it down to my area. That often that is. About the only thing I hear about when it comes to bear is sightings in the spring when young male bear are looking for new territory.


----------



## Awehunt (Sep 7, 2015)

I just pulled my cameras from lease in waleska and had a family of bears on it. Its the first time I've seen sign of bear on our land.


----------



## Luckybuck (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes a hunt club in that area has shown several bears in the past.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 7, 2015)

Bear all over waleska. Some hogs to. The bear pop has really exploded in the last 5 yrs. Hope yall get one.


----------

